# Website Gallery built with Flash designed for Photographers



## PhotographyTemple (May 7, 2005)

Hi all. I thought this might be of interest to some. 

I recently started PhotographyTemple.com, a service offering Website gallery built using Flash technology, designed with photographers in mind. 

The idea came when while freelancing as a Web designer, many photographers came to me to build a Flash Website or gallery. But their budget was limited. So I decided to build templates and sell them to more than one customers, allowing them to share the cost and therefore keeping the cost low without compromising the quality at all. 

PhotographyTemple.com

Feel free to check it out and let me know if you have any question or comment. Thanks =)


----------

